# Fehlermeldung beim ausführeren dieses Befehles



## Java Chris (2. Dez 2006)

```
stm.addBatch("INSERT INTO person (username, vorname, nachname, passwort, benutzerrang_ID) VALUES (DerUser,DerVor,Dernach,DasPSW,0)");
```

fehlermeldung:

```
java.sql.BatchUpdateException: Unknown column 'DerUser' in 'field list'
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Statement.executeBatch(Statement.java:919)
	at fehlstunden.dao.DaoPersonSchueler.addNewSchueler(DaoPersonSchueler.java:38)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.myfaces.el.MethodBindingImpl.invoke(MethodBindingImpl.java:129)
	at org.apache.myfaces.application.ActionListenerImpl.processAction(ActionListenerImpl.java:63)
	at javax.faces.component.UICommand.broadcast(UICommand.java:106)
	at javax.faces.component.UIViewRoot._broadcastForPhase(UIViewRoot.java:94)
	at javax.faces.component.UIViewRoot.processApplication(UIViewRoot.java:168)
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.invokeApplication(LifecycleImpl.java:343)
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.execute(LifecycleImpl.java:86)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:137)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:144)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:202)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:869)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:664)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.runIt(LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.java:80)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:684)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

ich finde keine fehler


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2006)

DerUser ist kein SQL-Schlüsselwort, kein String, keine Zahl, kein Datum oder sonst ein für SQL verarbeitbares Konstrukt,

was soll DerUser heißen?

klingt genau wie
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=40238
schau da mal


----------



## Java Chris (2. Dez 2006)

"DerUser" sollte einfach irgendein String sein, den er eben in die DB schreibt... 

stm.addBatch("INSERT INTO person (username, vorname, nachname, passwort, benutzerrang_ID) VALUES ('DerUser','DerVor','Dernach','DasPSW','0')")

so gehts auch nicht =/


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2006)

es wird ja wohl kaum wieder die Fehlermeldung "Unknown column 'DerUser' in 'field list' " kommen,
also: WAS ist nun der Fehler?

ist benutzerrang_ID nicht eher ein Zahltyp? 
da kann natürlich nicht '0' rein, sondern z.B. 0, 
welches praktischerweise eine passende ZAHL ist 

mann oh meter


----------



## Java Chris (3. Dez 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es wird ja wohl kaum wieder die Fehlermeldung "Unknown column 'DerUser' in 'field list' " kommen,
> also: WAS ist nun der Fehler?



Leider doch

Fehlermeldung:

```
java.sql.BatchUpdateException: Unknown column 'DerUser' in 'field list'
```

bei dem sql code

```
stm.addBatch("INSERT INTO person (username, vorname, nachname, passwort, benutzerrang_ID) VALUES ('DerUser','DerVor','Dernach','DasPSW',0)");
```


----------



## Java Chris (3. Dez 2006)

hab den fehler gefunden,
ist aber sehr merkwürdig

also benutzerrang_ID ist ein Fremschlüssel und weil es den Rang 0 nicht gibt habe ich ewig diese Fehlermeldung bekommen

Danke für Euer/Dein bemühen


----------

